# Protective Vests in Larger Sizes?



## rydernation

I also need a larger plus size protective vest. I'm a 40 double d which means I have to have 49 inches of coverage.


----------



## EliRose

Subbing, I want to know too!


----------



## budley95

what about an air vest instead of a body protector? I presume thats what you mean as Im not used to the term protective vest in the UK 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Airowear Outlyne, is what you need, I always ride in mine Airowear Ltd










fits my 50" chest fine, I went for the L7 size, and was surprised how generous it was. I have ridden in 35*C heat and -35*C cold and didn't die at either extreme!

Tipperary also offer a large size Competitor XP 1036 | Tipperary Equestrian I will try one on, IF I can find a larger size in stock anywhere next time I am looking.

There is always the custom option, I hear that Rodney Powell vests are good Rodney Powell- The Elite – Powell’s Best Selling Body Protector and you can have them custom made


----------

